# The .log for root does not execute automatically when to install.



## t8dds (Mar 19, 2022)

I am using fish. And I have a simple desktop installed. 
I have edited the .log file, wishing the startx will be executed automatically when to login.
But it is not. Anything I missed here?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 19, 2022)

ref: https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi...opos=0&manpath=FreeBSD+13.0-RELEASE+and+Ports



> Fish starts by executing    commands  in  *~/.config/fish/config.fish*.  You
> can create it if    it does    not exist.


----------



## t8dds (Mar 19, 2022)

Geezer said:


> ref: https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi...opos=0&manpath=FreeBSD+13.0-RELEASE+and+Ports


Thanks for the direction. I have a little thought on this too. Let me make it seriously.


----------



## t8dds (Mar 19, 2022)

And it worked. Thanks Geezer


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 19, 2022)

t8dds said:


> And it worked.



 you can add the _Solved_ prefix to your topic – thanks.


----------

